# Where should the budgie sleep?



## nakochen

I found a few posts that seemed like they could answer my question but I could not access them, so I'm opening a new thread. 

I know the budgie should be in a place like the living room where there are people so it doesn't feel alone. But what about bedtime? How much noise will be too much for it to sleep? Will quiet talking and computer keyboard tapping be ok? Or should I move it every evening to a quieter room? And if I cover his cage while the light are on will it provide enough darkness for it?


----------



## iHeartPieds

I wouldn't recommend moving your budgies cage to a different room every night. Moving to a different location may be stressful to it. I don't think quiet talking or the keyboard will bother it too much. Your budgie may even find it soothing, just so it doesn't feel totally alone at night. Covering the cage should be enough to let your birdie have some darkness for sleeping until you completely turn the lights off, of course it does depend on what you're using to cover it as some fabrics let in more light than others. I found a dark sheet doubled over works well with a little bit, like one of the corners, uncovered so it lets some light in. You may also want to invest in a night light to put near your cage if your budgie is prone to night terrors, having a little light will help them settle down and not be so scared if they get startled in the middle of the night.


----------



## nakochen

thank you so much for your answer!

i still wonder, though, will watching a movie in the living room make too much noise for the budgie? even if it is a thing that happens almost every evening and the budgie is used to it?

if so, should the budgie's cage be in a separate room instead of in the living room with something like the radio on to keep it company when i'm not around?
and will taking only the budgie to a playgym or the like in the living room when im with it also be stressful?


----------



## FaeryBee

*I have budgie cages in both my living room and bedroom.

The important thing is to establish a routine for your budgie so it knows when it is bedtime and time to settle for the night.

Covering the cage at the same time every night (use a night-light to help prevent night-frights) will help establish a routine for your bird.
I'm generally in one of the rooms (living room or bedroom) and my working on the computer or having the TV on at a low volume does not prevent my birds from sleeping. 

However, if you are more comfortable establishing a routine whereby your budgie goes to bed in a different room than it is in during the day, that is fine too. Budgies are adaptable and the change in location is not a problem for them. I move the location my cages are in frequently with no issues.*


----------



## iHeartPieds

FaeryBee said:


> *I have budgie cages in both my living room and bedroom.
> 
> The important thing is to establish a routine for your budgie so it knows when it is bedtime and time to settle for the night.
> 
> Covering the cage at the same time every night (use a night-light to help prevent night-frights) will help establish a routine for your bird.
> I'm generally in one of the rooms (living room or bedroom) and my working on the computer or having the TV on at a low volume does not prevent my birds from sleeping.
> 
> However, if you are more comfortable establishing a routine whereby your budgie goes to bed in a different room than it is in during the day, that is fine too. Budgies are adaptable and the change in location is not a problem for them. I move the location my cages are in frequently with no issues.*


Interesting to hear that your budgies get moved around a lot. I guess as long as they're in their cage they're able to adjust pretty quickly. I personally wouldn't do it just because in the past when I've moved my budgies cages they have sometimes become quite panicked, but it's good to know that it won't bother the birds too much if they need to be moved around frequently. They must just get used to it  Can I ask why your birds get moved around so much? Is it just for sleeping?


----------



## FaeryBee

CassiesCritters said:


> Interesting to hear that your budgies get moved around a lot. I guess as long as they're in their cage they're able to adjust pretty quickly. I personally wouldn't do it just because in the past when I've moved my budgies cages they have sometimes become quite panicked, but it's good to know that it won't bother the birds too much if they need to be moved around frequently. They must just get used to it  Can I ask why your birds get moved around so much? Is it just for sleeping?


*My budgies enjoy having changes of "scenery".

My cages are primarily rotated into different rooms for out-of-cage play time, for cleaning, and to allow the birds to have different things to look at.

I've never seen a need to have a cage sit in one place indefinitely. The more comfortable a budgie is with small changes, the easier it is when they travel to and from the vet or are taken on a road trip. *


----------



## RavensGryf

FaeryBee said:


> *I've never seen a need to have a cage sit in one place indefinitely. The more comfortable a budgie is with small changes, the easier it is when they travel to and from the vet or are taken on a road trip. *


Deborah makes a good point above. This is true. Basically it's socializing them to be flexible to different environments, which can come in handy if they should _need_ to be moved for whatever reason.

Some of my birds are not used to a change, so they do tend to be more wary of new surroundings. Still, it depends a lot on individual personality too, how open to new adventure or freaked out they get.

All in all though, birds are adaptable creatures, and showing a calm and confident body language yourself and not looking worried, will help show your bird that there is no danger, and you the flock leader says it's okay.


----------

